# اليكم اصغر الة تفريز رأيتها الى حد الان



## عبير عبد الرحمن (30 نوفمبر 2009)

_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته _​


_اليكم اصغر الة تفريز رأيتها الى حد الان_​



_و اللطيف في الامر ان نظام عملها يدوي و ليس رقمي ؟؟!!!!_




_طولها 280مم_



































انظروا الى عملها
















































*تقبلوا تحياتي*​


----------



## عمراياد (30 نوفمبر 2009)

سبحان الله

" علم الانسان مالم يعلم "

شكرا اخت عبير على الطرح المميز


----------



## engineer sameer (30 نوفمبر 2009)

الناظر للوهلة الأولى يعتقد بانها ماكينة خياطة.


----------



## ضحكة مؤمنة (1 ديسمبر 2009)

سبحان الله عبير حاجة غريبة بجد
جزاكم الله خيرا وعيدك مبارك


----------



## rasmi (1 ديسمبر 2009)

جمييييييييييييييييل
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (1 ديسمبر 2009)

اخي الكريم انا اشكرك على جهودك المبذولة في دعمنا بلمعلومات التي تكاد انت تكون نادرة وضئيلة 
ةسبحان الله 
علم الانسان مالام يعلم


----------



## أكويلاني (1 ديسمبر 2009)

والله سوبر نايس يعطيكي العافيه فين تتباع دي ههه


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (2 ديسمبر 2009)

كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## eng.moustapha (2 ديسمبر 2009)

والله جاااامده الماكينه دي


----------



## Eng_Matro (3 ديسمبر 2009)

اشكرك اختي عبير الحقيقة غمرتني الدهشة وخصوصا عندما نظرت الى انتاجها


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (3 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*​


----------



## م.عبدالناصرعجوة (3 ديسمبر 2009)

صور رائعة مهندسة عبير وننتظر المزيد من مشاركاتك الفعالة


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (4 ديسمبر 2009)

*



*


شكرا م عبد الناصر​


----------



## اوس علوان (4 ديسمبر 2009)

الف شكر على هذا الموضوع الجميل


----------



## م. شريف صلاح (6 ديسمبر 2009)

ماكينة تفريز رائعة ونرجو معرفة بلد المنشأ والسعر أذا أمكن ، وشكرا على المجهود العظيم.


----------



## أحمد السيوفي (7 ديسمبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير والله شي جميل جدا جدا


----------



## عباس سمير (7 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you _abber_ for picture


----------



## عبير عبد الرحمن (7 ديسمبر 2009)




----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (19 ديسمبر 2009)

عذراً ولكن الموضوع مكرر








 أصغر آلة تفريز يدوية في العالم ‏(



1 2)


----------

